# Alternator warning from HUM app saying 15.5 volts read.



## Baldrico1 (Aug 1, 2021)

If you have a multimeter check the battery voltage if it’s too high you will fry the battery and risk doing the same to ecu. Happened on my daughters old fiat punto 19v input blew battery acid out. And killed ecu.


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

15.5 VDC is 100% normal, assuming it goes down to about 13-14 VDC which are more normal numbers.


----------

